# Corporal Larry L. Maxam    USMC



## 03Fox2/1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Forever young 
Semper Fi  Brother


Larry Leonard Maxam
Corporal  0311   USMC
Company D
1st Battalion  4th Marines
3rd Marine Division (Rein)  FMF

DOB: 9 January 1948     Glendale, California
KIA: 2 February 1968     Cam Lo, Quang Tri Province, South VietNam
VietNam Memorial - - panel 36E-- Row 078

MEDAL OF HONOR

CITATION:

FOR CONSPICUOUS GALLANTRY AND INTREPIDITY AT THE RISK OF HIS LIFE ABOVE AND BEYOND THE CALL OF DUTY WHILE SERVING AS A FIRE TEAM LEADER WITH COMPANY D. THE CAM LO DISTRICT HEADQUARTERS CAME UNDER EXTREMELY HEAVY ROCKET, ARTILLERY, MORTAR, AND RECOILLESS RIFLE FIRE FROM A NUMERICALLY SUPERIOR ENEMY FORCE, DESTROYING A PORTION OF THE DEFENSIVE PERIMETER. CPL. MAXAM, OBSERVING THE ENEMY MASSING FOR AN ASSAULT INTO THE COMPOUND ACROSS THE REMAINING DEFENSIVE WIRE, INSTRUCTED HIS ASSISTANT FIRE TEAM LEADER TO TAKE CHARGE OF THE FIRE TEAM, AND UNHESITATINGLY PROCEEDED TO THE WEAKENED SECTION OF THE PERIMETER. COMPLETELY EXPOSED TO THE CONCENTRATED ENEMY FIRE, HE SUSTAINED MULTIPLE FRAGMENTATION WOUNDS FROM EXPLODING GRENADES AS HE RAN TO AN ABANDONED MACHINE GUN POSITION. REACHING THE EMPLACEMENT, HE GRASPED THE MACHINE GUN AND COMMENCED TO DELIVER EFFECTIVE FIRE ON THE ADVANCING ENEMY. AS THE ENEMY DIRECTED MAXIMUM FIREPOWER AGAINST THE DETERMINED MARINE, CPL. MAXAM'S POSITION RECEIVED A DIRECT HIT FROM A ROCKET PROPELLED GRENADE, KNOCKING HIM BACKWARDS AND INFLICTING SEVERE FRAGMENTATION WOUNDS TO HIS FACE AND RIGHT EYE. ALTHOUGH MOMENTARILY STUNNED AND IN INTENSE PAIN, CPL. MAXAM COURAGEOUSLY RESUMED HIS FIRING POSITION AND SUBSEQUENTLY WAS STRUCK AGAIN BY SMALL-ARMS FIRE. WITH RESOLUTE DETERMINATION, HE GALLANTLY CONTINUED TO DELIVER INTENSE MACHINE GUN FIRE, CAUSING THE ENEMY TO RETREAT THROUGH THE DEFENSIVE WIRE TO POSITIONS OF COVER. IN A DESPERATE ATTEMPT TO SILENCE HIS WEAPON, THE NORTH VIETNAMESE THREW HAND GRENADES AND DIRECTED RECOILLESS RIFLE FIRE AGAINST HIM, INFLICTING TWO ADDITIONAL WOUNDS. TOO WEAK TO RELOAD HIS MACHINE GUN, CPL. MAXAM FELL TO A PRONE POSITION AND VALIANTLY CONTINUED TO DELIVER EFFECTIVE FIRE WITH HIS RIFLE. AFTER ONE AND A HALF HOURS, DURING WHICH HE WAS HIT REPEATEDLY BY FRAGMENTS FROM EXPLODING GRENADES AND CONCENTRATED SMALL-ARMS FIRE, HE SUCCUMBED TO HIS WOUNDS, HAVING SUCCESSFULLY DEFENDED NEARLY HALF OF THE PERIMETER SINGLEHANDEDLY. CPL. MAXAM'S AGGRESSIVE FIGHTING SPIRIT, INSPIRING VALOR, AND SELFLESS DEVOTION TO DUTY, REFLECTED GREAT CREDIT UPON HIMSELF AND THE MARINE CORPS AND UPHELD THE HIGHEST TRADITIONS OF THE U.S. NAVAL SERVICE.
HE GALLANTLY GAVE HIS LIFE FOR HIS COUNTRY.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jan 27, 2007)

truly a man of worth.

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 27, 2007)

A great Soldier
Rest in Peace sal;


----------



## Eagledriver (Jan 29, 2007)

A brave Marine, indeed.   med;     pipes; sal;


----------



## ken30809 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Larry L. Maxam*

Some should make a movie about this heroic marine. IMHO


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Sep 18, 2010)

*Courage!!*

*HOOO-RAH!!!  I would have been proud to have know a soldier of his caliber.

salute;salute;war;;salute;salute;  Who says there are no heroes?
*


----------

